# Can you offer ideas for increasing math speeds?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

My DD8 is in a very good public school, and is in the third grade. 

The teacher sent home a note, and all of DD worksheets, saying that she needs to be able to do 100 simple additions within 5 minutes, and that she should be able to have them memorized.

These are, for example: 1+5, 4+5, 7+9, 6+7, ect.

She does well on the lower end with anything that 1, 2 or 3 is added to, but struggles when it comes to anything that a 6, 7, 8 or 9 is added to. Does that make sense?

We've been working hard at home, but without alot of success.

It seems that when the problems are jumbled around, she doesn't get much from them. When I say jumbled, I mean that the order of the problems is like this:
1+9
4+8
7+9
0+6
7+7 
Therefore, DD is not seeing any pattern, and isn't commiting anything to memorization.

When we work on them in this fashion:
1+1
1+2
1+3
1+4
1+5
DD sees the pattern, and it seems too easy for her, IMO.

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They are going to start multiplication soon!!!!

Any ideas? 

THANKS!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

well, I have 2 things to say. first of all, dont be discouraged, and the teacher should not push, if your daughter isnt getting it right now. Girls READ sooner. Boys understand MATH sooner. If the teacher is worth her salt, she will understand this, and accomadate as such.

to answer your question, try practicing counting by the bigger numbers, forward and backward. ask her how many 3's is a 6, and a 9, and 12, and 18.

use visuals. How fast can she count with her eyes?
lay 4 pennies and 5 pennies in seperate groups on a table.

does she understand subtraction at all, can she add tens?
7 + 9 is simply 7 + 10 minus 1. some kids understand that.

if she gets 1,2 and 3's, then focus on those until she is 95% or better, then add 4's. 4's are simply double 2's.

if she is willing to try, I would tell the teacher to not push her. If she is pushed too hard, there will be frustration, then refusal at some point. Better late then not at all.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I used two programs with my children to drill math facts, one called Calculadder in which they practice math drill sheets and try to beat their own previous times, and another which was computer based called "Quarter Mile Math" in which the children race horses or cars. You set it up to where to start, and they move on once they have mastered a concept. My daughter had similar problems to yours, and did better with the Quarter mile math, but my sons did better with the Calculadder. The quarter mile math is a little expensive, but since I've used it with two of my children, I've found it worthwhile.

Another option for just memorizing is using flash cards - which are sometimes available at the big box stores and in the teacher supply or educational stores. It's best to pull out cards and start small, ie you would pull out all the 0+ and 1+ cards and start with that, then add the 2+ until she has mastered that, etc.

For multiplication, I find that learning to skip count is a big help. There are several song CD's to learn skip counting, but we learned by doing it in the car just practicing. Start with your twos (2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,20,22), then move up with each number working up to 12. For each number, work up to at least 10 times that number, but for 11 and 12 we went up to the number times itself.

If she does good with worksheets, there are tons of them on the internet, google the topic you are looking for in addition to the words "math worksheet". 

Dawn


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I would get the flashcards and pull out 20 of the easiest, then use a timer and see how quickly she can do them. Be kind, take some of the blame for not putting up the cards quickly enough if she almost makes it in under a minute and let her try again. Then gradually replace the easiest cards with slightly harder ones. Sometimes the competition will hep the brain focus differently - I swear my son over thinks everything unless I stop giving him enough time to think at all. If she isn't the type to get discouraged, let her pick out the 20 she thinks are hardest and have her test you. My boys still love to try to catch us out with things, but I know some children don't like to see how well others can do something they find difficult.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

My girls found flash cards very boring, and it didn't seem to increase their math speed time (probably because they didn't try very hard and didn't enjoy it!) If you're not opposed to online math practice, there is a great site called www.thatquiz.org. It has a number of *drill* applications for arithmetic, and also geometry, measurement, etc. It's not a computer "game", per se, but my girls enjoy working on math facts much more on the computer v. flash cards, and it really helped.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think motivation to learn them is often key. If a child that learns fairly normally and easily really isn't interested in the answers or the process, they aren't motivated or interested perhaps? So, what would up the interest? What motivates DD? With DS it was an extra hour on the computer every day he memorized one more set of multiplication facts. With some of the other kids - it was silver dollar. Maybe you don't want to go that route but it worked for us.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

*WOW!!!!!!*

I didn't think I would get a single reply to my question, and you folks have really stepped up with some great advice and help!!!!

So far, DD is not discouraged. We make as much fun of it as we can, and turn the work into games when it is feasible.

We have a large pad of paper...the kind used in conference rooms...and lay on the floor and 'compete' for the fastest player at these math problems. DD thinks it is big fun. I think getting out of the element of sitting at a desk and laying on the floor helps a bunch.

We have been using the flash cards quite abit.

I have been trying to invent a new way to play the board game Sorry using simple addition, but I still haven't got the rules worked out in my head yet. This would be our 'entertainment' for the evening, in addition to all the other math stuff we are doing. It is one of our favorite games, so if I can add a teaching twist to it, all the better!

We have a good teacher who is well experienced, and is an asset to our daughter's education. Pleased to have her on our team. Still waiting to hear from her too on how to help DD. (They have been out on a field trip and have state testing this week.) 

I know I haven't specifically answered some of the questions...but will try soon.

*THANK YOU ALL, AND KEEP THE ADVICE COMING!!!!!*


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

If you can find it, because I think it may be out of print, Math It worked for my kids. 

But be aware that some kids just have slower processing speeds, and if it is not a comprehension problem, it could be that. These kids are normal, and smart, but the just need more time to process things. But that would usually come out in speech and on other work too, not just math. I have a kid like that, and he works ahead of grade level on math, but I have eliminated all timed tests because for him, it just creates stress and makes him forget what he knows. Still Math It helped even him to get faster at his facts.

Sounds like you are doing great already! I'm going to have to try the big paper idea. 

Cindyc.


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

i would suggest reading john holts book, why children fail. it covers problems with math, and how children think. very insightful. 


keith


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

cindy-e said:


> But be aware that some kids just have slower processing speeds, and if it is not a comprehension problem, it could be that.


I thought this was the situation with my dd, but in the end it was just that she didn't have the math facts truly and completely memorized, which is what doing math quickly [or doing math drills] requires. [This was when she was in public school, and we worried that she may never "get this" like other kids could.] But it just took more practice; and in our case, doing it online after the regular school work was done was a way to make it more fun than flashcards or pen & paper. Of course, we have also learned that unless they keep using those facts, they tend to fade away.

Finding the right method for your kids is just trial and error, and once you find it just keep doing it. Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Three of my children got math facts quickly and easily, two still struggle. The thing that helped those two some was muggins math game. For the three that got math, it was a blast and helped with speed.


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

Dr Aardsma's Math drill CD rom. Goes from addtion thru division. Not a fancy game just drill. Progressive once you ontinually get a problem right it drops it and adds new ones also gives you less time on problems you have gotten right. gives 5 math problems per quiz for 1st grade. My children 5 and 7 take several quizes a day. they like them and like that it is quick not the long drawn out flashcards with MOM


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

There is a product called Calculadder. Which has math problems at easy to more difficult levels. Most sheets are timed for 1 minute. The child progresses from one sheet to the next charting their progress. It is really exciting for them to see that they are doing progressively better. It really grounds the problems for the kids, takes only a couple of minutes a day!

You can probably google it. Hope it helps.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This is a complete and total "aside" .. but I'll toss it out anyway.

Have you tried playing cribbage?

It might be something she's not ready for, but it's an idea to keep at hand anyway ... it's very much a math-on-the-fly kind of game, and it's a lot of fun.  It's a sneaky way to put math into your recreation, anyway!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

We play a lot of the games and do a lot of flash cards but we also do a few things I didn't see. Most significant I think is practical math. Things that she can see apply to her everyday life and that she can USE. When we go grocery shopping I have my daughter (who is going into third grade this year -- school starts next week) help me round prices and add them together as we go along. I have her look at price tags and amount in packages and help decide which is the best deal for our money. As a bonus this has helped her learn the value of a dollar. When we shop for clothes or things for her she's very frugal, even with her own money. I've yet to have to "turn her down" on a clothing item or something similar she wanted. If she sees a high price she'll say on her own, "I think we can get that for less somewhere else." 

When we feed the horses she's in charge of measurements. Our gelding gets 1lb of beet pulp twice a day. One scoop is 4oz. How many scoops makes 16 oz (1lb)? She figures it all out. Our mare gets 1/2 a lb of BOSS and 1lb of Soybean meal. So on and so forth. 

When we plan the garden I have her help plan measurements. If we have 6 tomato plants that need to go in this section and they need to be 12 inches apart how many inches of row do we need? If 12 inches is a foot, how many feet do we need? And then have her help measure and mark the planting spots. 

When we build housing, next boxes, feeders, etc. Anything have her help plan and measure. 

When making dinner I tell her how much of something we need (even if it's a recipe I made up in my head, I estimate how much I want and tell her). She measures, adds, subtracts, etc.

Giving application and meaning, gives the material LIFE. It makes it more worthwhile to learn and sneaks in practice.  

All that said, I also believe a little structured learning never hurt anyone. I would ask the teacher if you can get some copies of worksheets for her to do at home. Give her homework even when she doesn't have any. Not only will she be practicing math, it'll instill in her good study habits for later. But be sure to mix it up -- a couple math sheets EVERY DAY can get boring. Have her read some days, do math others. Even stories can have math in them. 

As for the teacher pushing, I do agree you cannot push a child too hard. It only leads to frustration, lowered self-esteem, discouragment, etc. That said, if this is the first time it has been brought up to you I think the teacher really needs a little credit as she's likely dealing with the downfall of the educational system and is looking out for your daughter more than anything. Some teachers would rather send a child through than suggest she be held back or required to take some tutoring, summer school etc. There is such stigma there that they think parents will balk. And the children are the ones who suffer. 

As I said my daughter is going into third grade this year as well, in what I would consider a pretty average school as far as introduction of educational material goes and these types of math problems are long in the past for her and her classmates. They were introduced to double digit addition and subtraction in early second grade (35+21, 44-33, etc.) and at the end of the year they were setting the kids up for multiplcation work. Her summer packet contained math along the lines of triple digit addition with more than 2 numbers like this: 

111
134
+127
------

At every stage from 1st grade on they are expected to shoot for 30 problems per minute. They obviously start out doing less than that when the material is introduced, but by the time new concepts come up they are expected to be able to do at least a majority of a 30 problem sheet in 60 seconds. 

It wouldn't be such an issue if this was something she could come back to but you have to understand addition before you can move on to subtraction, multiplication before division, all of the above before algebra and so on. Math compounds so missing a step is not an option. 

It sounds more than anything like a ball was dropped somewhere along the way -- not your fault or your daughters at all -- it should have been mentioned sooner. Luckily it sounds like her current teacher is on top of things. I'd definitely ask her for her suggestions and go from there. 

Good Luck!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

*Again, WOW!!!!!*

I have to be honest...when I started this thread, I didn't think anyone at all would respond, and if they did, I fully expected a "let's bash the public school system" type replies.

I am very, very thankful for your input. I am extremely thankful for your time.

As for an update, DD's math speeds are improving dramatically. Tonight, she did 86 out of a 100 problems in 5 minutes!!!!! We are thrilled about this improvement. We still have a ways to go.

*I cannot stress this enough:* Thank you for your replies, help, and insight!!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Updates that I forgot to mention:

I spoke to her math teacher the day after my OP. She is great!!!! She was full of helpful, supportive, constructive, loving advice. We got lucky with getting this teacher.

Sometimes, we have a relunctant DD when it comes to homework, but we have made the additional homework so much fun that she actually spent over an hour practicing math. We spent another hour practicing money.

We do spend some time making up songs about what we are studying. Let me say this...those silly songs help lock the subject into her memory. Poor old dad is just about out of songs though. I am reaching the outer limits of my song making ability.

Again, thank you so much for the wonderful and helpful advice!!!!! Keep it coming!!!!


----------

